# Snakes Alive!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My buddy called and said "Let's go take some pics." I said OK. Maybe I should have asked more questions because I didn't know what I was getting into.

But, it was fun and I enjoyed the shoot.

NOTE: Hubert believes in getting close to his subjects! 
Mike


----------



## Earnieg (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice shots Mike. You shouldn't have been suprised by the subject with Hubert involved.


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't want to get up close and personal with that copperhead! YIKES!
Nice shots.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

He was about 5 feet from the snake. Shoot, I figured the snake would be happy just to be out of the bucket.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I was wondering if copperhead-till I saw the rattles.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

MakoMike said:


> Personally I wouldn't want to get up close and personal with that copperhead! YIKES!
> Nice shots.


:an6:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

So what kind of snake is it? Nice shots btw.
James


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yikes! Very cool.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

He told me but I forgot. Similar to a timber rattler, I believe.
Mike


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

o heck no! i would of got back into the car and left lol i hate snakes


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool snake. Don't you have a decent macro lens?


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> He told me but I forgot. Similar to a timber rattler, I believe.
> Mike


Probably a canebrake rattler, but it's still a timber rattler. I think there is disagreement as to whether it is distinct subspecies or just a color variation. Either way they are endangered and protected by law...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Probably a canebrake rattler


That's it.
Mike


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

If I were there it wouldn't be much of a photo shoot but believe me there be some shootin going but not with a camera. cool pics tho. You're braver than me


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

What county was that snake found within? Great photos. Yes, it is a _Crotalus horridus_. I don't believe in the subspecies concept.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Aggiemulletboy is coming to snake catch and educate some dads and sons on Lake Houston in Kingwood the 1st or 2nd week in August if you want to take a few more great pics like those.

Personally, I would stand for another (your) body between me and the photography subjects.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> What county was that snake found within?


Probably south Texas. That's where Hubert's lease is. But closer to home, it can be found in his garage!  It's his pet.

Thanks essay, I've had enough snakes for awhile. 

Mike


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

MT Stringer said:


> Probably south Texas. That's where Hubert's lease is. But closer to home, it can be found in his garage!  It's his pet.
> 
> Thanks essay, I've had enough snakes for awhile.
> 
> Mike


Mike:

Too Bad. I love all your pics, but I understand.

I am trying to get my wife to join the 2cool photography forum. She has a Nikon D90 with a nice ($300-400) zoom lens and she takes 3-4 soccer pics a year with it. She loves photography but needs someone, other than me, to bring her into the 2cool gang.

Ty


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pope said:


> What county was that snake found within? Great photos. Yes, it is a _Crotalus horridus_. I don't believe in the subspecies concept.


Someone just went out and bought a snake ID book and is extremely bored............how many other old posts are you gonna dig up?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> Someone just went out and bought a snake ID book and is extremely bored............how many other old posts are you gonna dig up?


Stop bashing snake threads. They have been my sleeping pills for the past two months. :biggrin:

Really, I agree. I like the snake pics alot, but stop arguing dead or alive. It's one of a million either way.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Stop bashing snake threads. They have been my sleeping pills for the past two months. :biggrin:
> 
> Really, I agree. I like the snake pics alot, but stop arguing dead or alive. It's one of a million either way.


I'm not bashing anything.........I started "MC really does love snakes" and took the pics to boot. Someone is really bored and is seeking some attention is all that I'm saying....................I'm just sayin'..........


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Probably south Texas. That's where Hubert's lease is. But closer to home, it can be found in his garage!  It's his pet.
> 
> Thanks essay, I've had enough snakes for awhile.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. PM if you think to ask him. I doubt it is south Texas. Their range is limited to East Texas, the Red River Valley and very limited portions of the coastal plain south to near Victoria. I am would like to solicit a tissue sample from him if he found it in a county where there isn't a record or limited records. i.e. Jackson county or somewhere near there.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> I'm not bashing anything.........I started "MC really does love snakes" and took the pics to boot. Someone is really bored and is seeking some attention is all that I'm saying....................I'm just sayin'..........


Yeah, I saw that thread. Old one but very funny. We need to let it died for obvious reasons (1st picture). I think that we may need a "Snake" thread.

Another subject, Your Avatar...is that Darth Vador, a skelaton pirate, or Micheal Jackson?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pope, I'll ask him because I really don't know.
Mike


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Yeah, I saw that thread. Old one but very funny. We need to let it died for obvious reasons (1st picture). I think that we may need a "Snake" thread.
> 
> Another subject, Your Avatar...is that Darth Vador, a skelaton pirate, or Micheal Jackson?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=220392&page=9

post#88


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cool. I didn't read that thread today. I need to catch up on it.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Found this one in Matagorda*



Pope said:


> Thanks Mike. PM if you think to ask him. I doubt it is south Texas. Their range is limited to East Texas, the Red River Valley and very limited portions of the coastal plain south to near Victoria. I am would like to solicit a tissue sample from him if he found it in a county where there isn't a record or limited records. i.e. Jackson county or somewhere near there.


Took pics of this guy in Matagorda but I would guess they have been recorded there before.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pope said:


> Thanks Mike. PM if you think to ask him. I doubt it is south Texas. Their range is limited to East Texas, the Red River Valley and very limited portions of the coastal plain south to near Victoria. I am would like to solicit a tissue sample from him if he found it in a county where there isn't a record or limited records. i.e. Jackson county or somewhere near there.


There are actually some scattered small populations that are cut off from the main distribution area as well. I can confirm 3 sightings of C. Horridus a little north of the Lexington, Tx. area in Lee County (Close to the huge Alcoa facility/property) in 2007.

Allthree were in the 40" range but with gradients in patterning and shading so it was three individuals rather than sightings of the same specimen.

My brother hates snakes, but I talked him out of killing them since they are threatened and he wanted to be a game warden.... leverage is a wonderful thing!


----------

